
Ford’s Signal to the Auto World: Here Comes China - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/21/business/ford-china-export-focus-mexico.html
======
mtgx
Not looking forward to Chinese backdoors in my driver assisted and remotely
updated car. So I guess Ford will be on my personal blacklist when purchasing
a new car in the future.

